# Managing multiple eMails & copies - CPanel ???



## mr_zapper (Dec 12, 2007)

I am webmaster for a site that uses mdwebhosting.com.au - they have Cpanel.

The company who have the site I am webmaster for has about 15 different email accounts for each of their staff members. They are requesting that each person recieves their email as currently set-up. Since most of the staff is out of the office frequently, Mgmt now want a COPY of each email to go to admin/mgmt as well. So the admin/mgmt team of 3 people could monitor emails in case something urgent comes up or needs to be handled asap.


employee A - gets his own email
AND a copy goes to each of the 3 mgmt team members


Employee B, C, D, etc... - same as above

Can anyone recommend the best way to set this up? any options appreciated. The company uses Thunderbird on each computer, if it makes any difference.

If I set up forwarding (thru CPanel), does that mean the employee does not get a copy of the original email?

Thanks for any and all suggestions


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Just use the Forwarding that CPanel gives you. All it does is create a copy for each forward that you've set up. The original mailbox still receives the email.


----------



## mr_zapper (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like the easy answer I was hoping for. 

THANK YOU for replying!!! I really am appreciative.


----------

